# Cant remember what this cutting is...



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't remember what this is help appreaciated


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like Pellonia pulchra.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Often sold as Pellonia 'Watermelon'


----------



## KCvivPhotog25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, I usually am pretty good at remembering the names of common plants. I got this as a cutting and just laid it on the substrate, its rooting in an producing lots of little shoots.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

KCvivPhotog25 said:


> Thanks, I usually am pretty good at remembering the names of common plants. I got this as a cutting and just laid it on the substrate, its rooting in an producing lots of little shoots.


It'll take off, it's a good grower in terrariums!


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

really cool higher in tanks with loads of lighting as the leaves remain a little smaller and grow more compacted together to form an "armor plating" look


----------

